# when will the almond bloom be?



## lake thompson honey (Feb 11, 2007)

blue diamond doesnt have their "in the bloom" section up and running, so i am wondering when you think the bloom will be?


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*almond bloom*

First flowers will actually open Feb 10-12, full bloom 10-14 days later by my "signs"


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

Tom,

How has the weather been for your neck of the woods? Did you get any moisture lately? Maybe I could send some snow your way...getting tired of shoveling.


----------



## high rate of speed (Jan 4, 2008)

Snow looks good through the window,YOU should come out and join the crowd.:applause::applause::applause:


----------



## lake thompson honey (Feb 11, 2007)

is anyone out there looking at the trees or no? lets have some feedback.


----------



## MABee (Jun 18, 2007)

Big influence is what the weather does. Here in the Central Valley if we continue to have frosty mornings it's going to hold them back. If we get some warm rain and sun, they will pop sooner. As it looks right now around Modesto area, I'd have to say Tom is probably close. About 10th - 14th popcorn. Never know though. The last couple years they have bloomed a little later.


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*Bloom & move in*

They are still spraying dormant. As of today.


----------



## cow pollinater (Dec 5, 2007)

Near Porterville there are a few signs of life but that's in the citrus belt where it stays a little warmer. Pixley gets a little colder and the trees are dormant...long ways to go.
In Exeter, I have a few peach trees that always beat almonds by about ten days that are ready to pop and two almond trees pushing hard. It's supposed to be warm for a while so we're getting close. No frost this morning.


----------

